# Here we go again another UTI HELP



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Emma once again is in pain. She is displaying those symptoms of a UTI. I guess we will have to wait til morning. I got some cranberry tablets that are 1600mg. They can't be cut in half. I hope I am doing the right thing. She is just so upset. As are we. Any advice would help. She has been in the vet 3 times in about 6 weeks. She has been tested each time before and after the meds. I am just so livid right now. How many times must we (all 3 of us) go through this. Is she supposed to drink more water with these tabs? How many do I give her and when? Any all advice appreciated.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm no expert, but 1600 mg sounds way too much for a puppy. When I googled, it came up with one 400 mg capsule per 20 pounds of dog per day...I'm sorry you keep having trouble with your little girl..


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

You are right. I just did some more research and really cranberry is a good preventative but she will need meds again. This is so crazy. We just keep going through this over and over. The Vet has not said she has an "inny" vulva but I think she does. We have been cleaning the folds out at least once a day... Right now my faith in vets is pretty low. Poor Emma. This is going to be a long night. I just feel like crying, actually I am.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animallover*

Animallover

How old is Emma?
I wouldn't give her the cranberry tablets without talking to a vet first
Is she crying in pain?
Do you have an emergency vet around?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If you are thinking you need a new vet then it's time to shop around for a new vet. Ask responsible pet owners who they take their dogs/cats to and what they think about their vet/vet's name. 

I hope Emma feels better very soon.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way. Hope the night isn't as bad as you fear.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Emma is almost 4 months old. As far as I know there is not an emergency vet close by. I have been told by several members on the Forum that cranberry tabs are ok. But really they are a preventative. I'm hoping we can wait til the morning to see the vet. Again. We are taking her out every time she wants out... as in this will be a long night. She is resting right now. Not crying or whining. I would never let her suffer. If she gets worse this evening I will find somewhere to take her. I don't think they are giving her the right medicine. I am very frustrated and scared for Emma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*animalover*

Animalover

I would not give Emma anything without speaking to vet first.
I found this on Cranberry Pills and dogs- I wouldn't give to her.
Do you have an emergency vet around?


08-13-2010 4:20 PM In reply to Dawnben 

jennie_c_d 


Joined on 09-10-2007
Southeast Georgia
Posts 12,666
Points 615
Re: Cranberry tablets for urinary problems 
Reply Contact 
It *can* hurt. Cranberry is high in oxalate, and if the dog is excreting calcium in it's urine, and you give cranberry, it can form calcium oxalate stones. It also acidifies urine, which is BAD if the pH is already too low. This is definitely something to discuss with your vet, not on an internet message board. It could help, if your dog has one problem, but it can hurt if the dog (or human) has the opposite issue. 


Libby's Monkey N The Middle, CGC, RE (Bean, Chinese Crested, 1/26/08)

Jewel, Italian Greyhound, 9/15/01

Mischief N Miracles, RAE, CGC, #1 Parson Russell Terrier in AKC Rally, 2009 (Emma, 10/13/03-1/8/10)


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I actually think of this Forum as more than a "message board". Most of these folks have more experience than some vets. At least with Goldens and their unique problems, etc. I do appreciate your advice. A natural reaction when your puppy is sick is to reach out to people who have dealt with the same kinds of problems... We will be taking her into the vet right away.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know of one member here marieb that went thru different times with her girl that had several UTI's. I went thru her posts and found several of her threads and it took different antibiotics to get rid of them. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-standard/38362-urinary-tract-infection.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/39704-she-has-another-uti.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...tandard/39730-worried-suggestions-please.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/41819-i-dont-know-what-do.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ology-breed-standard/41804-not-good-news.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/45661-im-not-sure-what-do.html

I am not saying that Emma will have issues like this but maybe if you pm marieb she can give you some good information. Hope Emma will be ok.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It's true that there is a lot of great information on this forum to help your dog. For example, the ear gunk treatment works BRILLIANTLY but that is not internal. It is so handy to know that hydogen peroxide helps a dog throw up something that could cause an obstruction but if it's something solid and could be sharp, it's not likely something you want to do. 

I think it's important to always do a bit of research on your own and talk to your vet before you give your doggy something internally. I have found some really great advice and a few concoctions that have helped my dog, but remember that everything should be taken with a grain of sand because honestly, there are maybe 10 members I would really say "know almost everything there is to know" and of the rest, maybe another 30 are getting there, and the rest have a long way to go. It's also good to really think about the person who gives you advice before taking it. Like the person who suggested hitting a dog when you want to get it's attention. Or those that say dominance exercises are the way to go. There are members who are completely off base so keep that in mind too.

PS> My Willow had chronic UTIs. It took 2 runs of expensive clavanox until it finally cleared up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*animalover*

animalover

Praying Emma feels a little better this morning. I would definitely go to another vet since this has happened 3 times in 6 weeks.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Carol and Mom to Max. My emotions tend to get the best of me this Summer. So tend to "jump the gun" before sense steps in. Rough Summer for us, in many ways. We had a long night w/Emma. She is still playful and has eaten some breakfast. Waiting for the vet to call us back. We are hopeful instead of paying for an office call, test again, that she will just give us a prescription. Every time we go in for this it is $150. Of course she is "worth" far more than this...we are self-employed and it has been the worst economical time for us EVER. Thanks again all.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I keep checking to see if anyone out there has a kind word or ADVICE. Guess not. Kinda disappointed that out of "tons" of members there's only few who care. I'm sure this will get some of you angered but it is surprising to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

ANIMALOVER

My heart goes out to you with Emma feeling badly and the economy, too.
Don't let it bother you that only a few answered. All you ever need are a few friends.
There are many dogs that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge in the last couple of days and Debles's Selka is travelling to the Bridge today.

Hopefully the vet will give you a prescription and not charge you.

Will you let us know how Emma is doing.

Have they definitely diagnosed her with a UTI?
Could it be kidney stones?
You mentioned something about the vulva?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

animallover said:


> I keep checking to see if anyone out there has a kind word or ADVICE. Guess not. Kinda disappointed that out of "tons" of members there's only few who care. I'm sure this will get some of you angered but it is surprising to me.


That's a little dramatic and it's not going to earn you any friends here.

Anyhow, I was going to say that Flora and I struggled with a long bout of chronic vaginitis and UTIs. She was on prescription meds (2 kinds) for about a month, and we were at the point of considering switching her to a prescription food to take care of the crystals when... it just kind of disappeared. I believe she was about 5.5 months before it really all went away.

We dealt with big puddles of urine all over the house b/c she couldn't hold it, taking her out every 15 minutes, several trips/calls to the vets, etc. Sometimes girl dogs just struggle with these problems. If you don't like your vet, try a different one. Have they done a culture on the bacteria in the urine to determine what it exactly is?

If you want to get more water into her system, feed her her food with chicken broth in it (low sodium). It will encourage her to drink more. Or you could simply mix her food with water, and she'll intake some extra water while eating.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Bumping up for Emma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Please let us know how Emma's vet appt. goes today!
WE CARE!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Please don't lose faith in your vet. Urinary infections can be terribly difficult to get rid of. One antibiotic that works the first time, might not the next. Ask for a powerful loading dose, that might help. Always, always, always seek the advice of your vet before starting a new regimen of any kind. Especially with a puppy, you could do more harm than good. I'll hopefully be a vet in a few years, but I still ask my vet lots of questions. I'm not the expert- he is.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have any experience with this but know that I do care. Hope Emma is doing better today. Karen519 is correct in saying that it's been a rough week for us GRF family members watching our friends beloved pets leave to go to the bridge. I'm sorry you didn't get a lot of replies. We do care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Bumping up for Emma!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

AnimalLover, I just came on this morning (even though you posted your question last night) and I'll assume your comment "_My emotions tend to get the best of me this Summer. So tend to "jump the gun" before sense steps in".._ is what prompted you to say no one cares. Though I am not a huge poster, when I read that I almost didn't want to respond because you are right, it made me angry. But I will.

Yes, UTI's are tough. Definitely talk to your vet about the cranberry supplements as a preventative. You might check out www.NaturesFarmacy.com for the Cran-Tri-C which is a mixture of Cranberry and Vitamine C. Both are good for the dogs. You can also call and talk with the folks there to get more info as they are very helpful. But since Emma is a puppy you don't want to over-dose her on something just because someone told you it could be helpful. Good luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

animallover said:


> I keep checking to see if anyone out there has a kind word or ADVICE. Guess not. Kinda disappointed that out of "tons" of members there's only few who care. I'm sure this will get some of you angered but it is surprising to me.


I'm sure people care, but we don't spent 24/7 on the board, and you did get responses with good information.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It does sometimes take several times to get rid of them and maybe a different antibiotic will work. I know money can be an issue so maybe you can get a sample in a plastic tupperware and take it into the vet. Have them test it. That will save some money from an office visit. One thing you can do is to get some unscented baby wipes and wipe her really well everytime she goes to make get rid of the bacteria. Another thing if she has some fur on her vulva, you can trim it. That can hold bacteria. 

Dont take it personally about people not responding. Several members have lost a golden or losing a golden here on the forum so some of the people might not be checking the forum as much as they normally do. I am also going to change your title to include UTI so people more familiar with them might comment. That can also affect how people respond.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you BeauShel and Karen519. She's at the Vet now. The vet doesn't think it is anything that is an abnormality with her anatomy. The culture comes back in 5 days and then we should get the right kind of antibiotic. Meanwhile they are going to give her one to help w/symptoms. Looks like I ruffled feathers. Not my intention, but you can see where 95 folks read the thread and didn't respond. But it's ok. There are very nice people on here and also knowledgeable folks. Maybe I'll just stick to reading the posts.... Thanks again.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry wrapped up in my own drama and haven't read any posts today. I am so sorry for their loss. Much worse than what we are going through...


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*postitive thoughts for Emma*

Hi there! We had Harley on 3 different doses of antibiotics until he got a clean bill of health for his UTI. They started on amoxicillian, then to clavamox - 2x's of that! For some reason the infection kept persisting, but after what seemed to be a month of antibiotics for Harley, he was over it, and no more UTI's for him.

Buddy had a UTI, too, but his was cleared up with the first dose of clavamox. 

I was giving Harley OTC cranberry pills, based on some research I did. It's funny, my vet said it was fine to give them to him, but she said she never had an instance where she thought they made a difference. Hmmm. I will say I really trust my vet, a ton, but her take on it was interesting.

We started adding water to Harley's, and now Buddy's food too. We feed them 2x a day, and to slow them down we break each feeding up into 3 mini feedings, if you will. With each mini feeding of food they get a little water mixed in. In total, between the two of them, I use about 2 cups of water per total meal. This guarantees they are at least drinking 2 cups of water a day. They of course get unlimited water in their water dishes, but I can't always know for sure how much they are drinking on their own.

Keep us posted on how she's doing!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

You have to realize too that a lot of people that read the thread might not have any experience with UTIs, myself included.

I hope that she gets on a stronger antibiotic that will solve the problem once and for all. Keep us posted!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got Emma back home from the Vet. They had her since 1pm as they could not "get" a urine sample. The Vet looked at the sample and said it looked fine. But they sent it out to be cultured or something like that. They gave her 5 tablets to help with the symptoms until we get to TX and see what the Lab results are. If the Lab results are fine then she should have our TX Vet use a scope to see what is going on...Really scary stuff. My Breeder is not going to help us at all. Emma already has a congenital under bite and I have contacted her. Even though she received the Vet paperwork she takes no responsibility. She is all about the almighty dollar. Of course I'm hopeful that there is no anatomy problems in my baby Emma. Poor Sweetie. Another 240.00... This makes roughly $800. for one problem (oh, include her ears, too). We love Emma so. It's not her fault she has these problems. Thanks for all the help. I feel badly that so many have lost their family members and I am whining about this....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

animallover said:


> Just got Emma back home from the Vet. They had her since 1pm as they could not "get" a urine sample. The Vet looked at the sample and said it looked fine. But they sent it out to be cultured or something like that. They gave her 5 tablets to help with the symptoms until we get to TX and see what the Lab results are. If the Lab results are fine then she should have our TX Vet use a scope to see what is going on...Really scary stuff. My Breeder is not going to help us at all. Emma already has a congenital under bite and I have contacted her. Even though she received the Vet paperwork she takes no responsibility. She is all about the almighty dollar. Of course I'm hopeful that there is no anatomy problems in my baby Emma. Poor Sweetie. Another 240.00... This makes roughly $800. for one problem (oh, include her ears, too). We love Emma so. It's not her fault she has these problems. Thanks for all the help. I feel badly that so many have lost their family members and I am whining about this....


I sympathize with you on the lack of breeder help, as I too have had to deal with that when it came to Flora's hereditary knee issue, but what can you do?

Does Emma have vaginitis? Also, I'm assuming they are aspirating her bladder for a sample and not just collecting it directly when she pees. When Flora struggled with her UTIs they were initially using pee samples (I don't know what else to call them  and they came up positive for bacteria, but when they finally aspirated her bladder, it came up negative! She had a bad case of vaginitis, so my vet finally suspected that the bacteria from her vaginitis was causing the urinary tract infection, and that she did NOT have a bladder infection.

My vet also scared me with the possibility of there being some sort of congenital issue with Flora, and I cried when I first was told that. Fortunately it was not a problem. So I guess my point is don't get too worked up about it now, because hopefully it is simply a persistent infection that just won't go away.

What antibiotic is she on right now? Clavamox has really helped Flora out with her most recent bladder infection.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this. I have no experience with UTIs so I'll let the people who do give the advice.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

From a human who gets UTIs the cranberry route is to change the ph of the urine and works as preventitive only not cure. Antibiotics are the only cure. Now for people the problem is that if untreated it can go into kidney infection which is BAD so you want to nip it in the bud. There are tests strips for humans to detect the blood and bacteria which you can get over the counter. You might ask your vet if such exists for dogs prone to UTIs or if the human ones work. My doctor lets me test myself and if positive he either calls in perscription or gives me one "in case" from his samples.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

kd: they have her on Rimadyl for 5 days. By then the lab results will be back and then the Vet in TX will make a decision on what to do/give her. When this first started they did mention 'vanginitis" but now no one mentions it. I didn't go along to the Vet as I was so wrung out from the night... She is resting right now and did eat part of her dinner. She acts tired and sad... I guess they took the sample by needle and had to "poke at her" quite a few times today. Not my words, theirs. Hopefully this is not an "inside" problem. Thanks.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I want to apologize to you all. I am so sorry, no excuse for my poor behavior. On a funny side I'd like to blame it on menopause as it's making me NUTS. And hairy....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*animalover*

animalover

Praying Emma gets better. Please keep us all posted on her.
It is SO HARD for you to go through this after losing your Hannah and now having a sick puppy.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Animallover this is the first Ive read this thread, I have just very briefly browsed all the posts. It looks like they sent the urine out to be cultured. That's perfect. I could never really understand why vets dont routinely do the culture along with all urinalysis. I guess they figure if they use a wide spectrum antibiotic that that will cover most everything. The CULTURE is important because, a urine sample can appear fine (clear, yellow) but if cultured sometimes will grow a bacteria and with the culture report comes a list of what exactly YOUR dog is sensitive to...meaning which antibiotic will clear up YOUR dogs specific bacteria that has grown. Than again the culture may come back stateing no growth in 24 hours which is negetive. If her culture and sensitivities come back negative, Id mention again the possibility of vaginitis.
Infact, Id bring that up again to the vet anyway. I dont know enough about this in dogs so Ill end this by saying that Ill be thinking of you and your girl.
Next would be some preventive measures that Im sure the folks here will give you lots of advice.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

KaMu: Thanks. I'm glad they finally did the culture. She seems fine tonight. We had a bonfire (it's nice and cool here in PA) and I did notice she pee'd quite often. Did give her the Rimadyl...hope it helps soon. She's playing with one of her "babies" growling carrying on so that is a good sign!!! We should know something in 5 days. I will definitely bring up the vaginitis....


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

animallover said:


> Thank you BeauShel and Karen519. She's at the Vet now. The vet doesn't think it is anything that is an abnormality with her anatomy. The culture comes back in 5 days and then we should get the right kind of antibiotic. Meanwhile they are going to give her one to help w/symptoms. Looks like I ruffled feathers. Not my intention, but you can see where 95 folks read the thread and didn't respond. But it's ok. There are very nice people on here and also knowledgeable folks. Maybe I'll just stick to reading the posts.... Thanks again.


 
It's not 95 members reading your post. More than half of the views are from guests or people doing a google search and coming up with your link. It's one thing to say you are feeling a bit put out but to say that most people here don't care was not a good thing to say at all. I(EDIT I see the sorry bit so beating a dead horse aparently - sorry) get the feeling that half the time, people wish I didn't take the time to post  but hey, we post when we can and honestly, if I don't have anything constructive to add - I will see something and not post. I don't have the time to do countless, aw that's too bad you poor thing you posts. I keep mostly to the ones I feel I have something positive to add to - I think a lot of people here are like that.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I dealt with recurring UTIs in my female golden mix. The vet told me that it can be caused by an allergy reaction to something in her food, and also aggravated by dyes. I put her on a food that did not contain chicken,corn grain, rice, or food dyes - Orijen Regional Red All life stages (I believe). It has been well over a year and she has not had a uti since.and she was getting them one after another and she does have an inverted vulva. Cranberry or vitamin c will not cure a uti but will help prevent them. So yes you will need medication again and suggest switching her to a good quality food with protein source she hasn't had and no dyes and grain free. Daily dose of vitamin C - my vet suggested 500 mg for 50 lb dog but you have to work up to it - too much C can cause diarrhea.
Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

I hope you and Emma have a good night-she and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

Animalover

I hope that Emma is doing better today!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I find it really odd that they put her on Rimadyl. Rimadyl is an anti-inflammatory generally used to treat pain... I guess they are using it just so Emma feels better? I feel like they should have put her on an antibiotic even though they don't know the exact strain of bacteria, because at least there's a chance it's going to take care of the UTI. Rimadyl won't do that at all.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

kd I agree completely. I meant to research that drug last night. My husband went to the Vet w/Emma. I'm angry at the Vet we are seeing. They keep waffling on UTI and vaginitis. She is swollen up around her vulva. They gave us wipes to clean her vulva or rather around it... My husband "just remembered" that yes, it is for her being swollen. I should have gone. I would have asked what do we do (especially traveling) when she has to pee every 20 minutes? He did not ask. At least we are going to see our TX Vet in about a week. If Emma get the symptoms again we will have to see someone while traveling. Not an ideal situation... Doesn't even sound like UTI. So why do a $150.test to look for bacteria?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have dealt with several UTI's in my Teddi since she was a pup. Some out grow them... some don't. 

My Teddi has a recessed vulva, so she has skin that traps bacteria. Most UTI's are from the outside in. Which is why more female dogs get it than males. My girl also practically places her bottom on the ground when she goes. 

Usually the check the urine for 'crystals'. Don't really know what that means but. I have had Teddi on all sorts of antibiotics for UTI's, the best one is clavamox but it is expensive. Recently Teddi did not display ANY signs of a UTI but I noticed her urine was blood red. They tested her and said she had blood clots in her bladder. How it could get that bad and her not really react amazed me. 

Usually my vet puts Teddi on a round of antibiotics, and then when they are gone we re test her to make sure the infection is gone. If not... more antibiotics. She has been on them so much in her 4 years of life, my vets are getting concerned she may start resisting them. 

Sorry you are going through this... good luck


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*animalover*

animalover

*I would ask to have all of her vet records so you can take them to TX with you and then the new vet in TX will not have to wait until they get them from PA.*
Here, I googled Rimadyl-used for UTI Infections?
http://www.google.com/search?source...S370&q=Rimadyl+for+dogs-it+is+used+for+UTI's?
.ehow.com › Pets › Dogs › Dog Health - Cached - Similarpossible cushings/diabetes/uti?? - Dog Community, Dog Pictures ...
2 posts - 2 authors - Last post: Mar 21, 2008
So we took him to the vet (and off Rimadyl) and he used a catheter to check for a blockage - and there wasn't. He suspected he had a UTI and ...
community.dog.com/forums/p/76652/596583.aspx - CachedGet more discussion results
[PDF] RIMADYL INFILL FULL_21308.indd
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
by A Experience - Related articles
CONTRAINDICATIONS: Rimadyl should not be used in dogs exhibiting previous .... polydipsia, urinary incontinence, urinary tract infection, azotemia, ...
https://www.rimadyl.com/docs/pi.pdf - SimilarCanine Product Portfolio Index - Dog Arthritis and Rimadyl ...
Can be used as a superficial dressing for minor cuts, wounds, abrasions, ... of canine skin and soft-tissue infections and canine urinary tract infections ...
https://www.rimadyl.com/display.aspx?drug=RC...CN... - Cached - SimilarShow more results from www.rimadyl.comRimadyl for UTI - Dog Health Forum
5 posts - 3 authors - Last post: Mar 1
Rimadyl for UTI. This forum is for dog lovers seeking everyday advice and ... All I've read states it used as post op & arthritis care. ...
www.dogster.com/forums/Dog_Health/thread/600602 - CachedGet more discussion results
Rimadyl FAQ - Rimadyl For Dogs - Side Effects, Overdose And Dosage ...
Frequently asked questions about Rimadyl, a medication used to treat dog ... Rimadyl is primarily used for dogs suffering from almost all types of arthritis ...
www.dogarthritiscare.com/rimadyl.php - Cached - SimilarDog Chat Forums > Rimadyl
8 posts - 5 authors - Last post: Apr 3, 2009
Arch is a de-sexed male so a UTI is very unusual. ... I would ask your vet about Deramaxx - I used it for a dog with bad hips and it worked ...
www.dogchatforum.com › ... › Dog Forums › Health - Cached - SimilarGet more discussion results


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

It's all very confusing. I can see that it is puffy around her vulva. So that is why they gave her Rimadyl. But reading above doesn't sound like the best thing for her!! Also when they finally got her urine sample they said it looked fine but sent it in anyway. So why would she cry and have to pee every 20 minutes? And why would the Rimadyl help those symptoms? But it seems they have as she is doing much better... Karen I signed a statement at the PA vet to allow TX vet to get her records. I assume they will Fax them upon request. Thanks Karen . I don't know how to do the "quote" thing...Max's Mom: Isn't bad for them to have several rounds of antibiotics? Not only due to possible resistance but what about kidney damage? Maybe I am mistaken...


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know anything about UTIs but wanted to say that I'm hoping Emma feels better really soon and that it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*animalover*

animalover

I believe some of those links said that Rimadyl is used for UTI's and some say it is not.

Do you have another vet there that can give a second opinion?


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I could find one near here...but she seems fine today. We leave Sunday for TX. On Monday the results should be back from the culture. I'm going to try and wait til we get down to TX. Should be Wednesday. IF she has any problems I will have to see someone while traveling. Crossing everything that crosses.... Texas A&M is only an hour from us so I would think that would be a good place to take her if we can't figure this out. Funds are tight so I hope this works itself out. I have most of her files/receipts for treatment in a file I keep. That should help a new vet. Thanks for all the input and info!! Appreciate it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

animallover said:


> kd I agree completely. I meant to research that drug last night. My husband went to the Vet w/Emma. I'm angry at the Vet we are seeing. They keep waffling on UTI and vaginitis. She is swollen up around her vulva. They gave us wipes to clean her vulva or rather around it... My husband "just remembered" that yes, it is for her being swollen. I should have gone. I would have asked what do we do (especially traveling) when she has to pee every 20 minutes? He did not ask. At least we are going to see our TX Vet in about a week. If Emma get the symptoms again we will have to see someone while traveling. Not an ideal situation... Doesn't even sound like UTI. So why do a $150.test to look for bacteria?


I looked it up and I guess rimadyl can stimulate a dog to drink more, which flushes out the bladder, but it's not going to cure the UTI.

As for her vaginitis... does she have any pus-like material around her vulva? Flora was never swollen down there, she just secreted a lot of liquid that looked like pus. As mentioned above, Flora's UTI issues were a case of bacteria from the outside (from her vaginitis) getting into the urinary tract, and causing an infection. Once she was put on Clavamox (and WOW that is expensive, our dose last week for 12 pills was almost $70), it really seemed to help with the vaginitis. Once her vaginitis was gone, the UTI seemed to go away. Our vet also suggested wiping her vulva to keep it clean, so I would keep up with that for now until you see the other vet.

The urine culture is meant to effectively identify the culture of bacteria that's in Emma's body, so they can make sure the antibiotic she is prescribed is appropriate.

Did they aspirate her bladder for the urine sample? How does that compare to urine taken directly when she urinates? Also, did they take an ultrasound of her bladder? Last week when Flora was in the vet for a bladder infection, the vet took and ultrasound of her bladder and I could visibly see the thickening in the wall of her bladder, which the vet said was a symptom of an infection.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

They did aspirate the bladder..guess it is "cleaner" that way? I have seen that she usually is kind of "sticky" down there. So we clean around the vulva and the skin fold with the medicated pads. Then I take a warm face cloth and clean the sticky fur. Maybe the stickiness is pus? I think maybe we aren't asking the right questions.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the TX vet can give you some better answers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

Animalover

Sorry I haven't been of too much help today-trying to find a job.
I would ask if the vet can give you all of her medical records to take to TX with you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

animallover said:


> Emma once again is in pain. She is displaying those symptoms of a UTI. I guess we will have to wait til morning. I got some cranberry tablets that are 1600mg. They can't be cut in half. I hope I am doing the right thing. She is just so upset. As are we. Any advice would help. She has been in the vet 3 times in about 6 weeks. She has been tested each time before and after the meds. I am just so livid right now. How many times must we (all 3 of us) go through this. Is she supposed to drink more water with these tabs? How many do I give her and when? Any all advice appreciated.


 
My dog, Baylee had frequent UTIs that finally healed after a lengthy dose of antibiotics based on the culture and sensitivity. 
I now give her a cranberry powder that is made for dogs and she has had no recurrence. It is called Cran-Tri-C, made by Dogzymes and available through Natures Farmacy. It lasts forever and is easy to mix in the food. A little bit goes a long way.
I sure hope you are able to get this cleared up for you pup.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

animallover said:


> They did aspirate the bladder..guess it is "cleaner" that way? I have seen that she usually is kind of "sticky" down there. So we clean around the vulva and the skin fold with the medicated pads. Then I take a warm face cloth and clean the sticky fur. Maybe the stickiness is pus? I think maybe we aren't asking the right questions.


Just from my personal experience, Flora's sterile urine sample (directly from the bladder) came back clean, while her normal urine that she excreted still tested positive for the presence of bacteria. Our vet ruled that it was a case of persistent vaginitis that was causing bacteria to get into the urinary tract.

While antibiotics did finally take care of it, for a while our vet was suggesting we wait to spay Flora until after her first heat, as I guess that helps some females with UTI problems. We spayed Flora at 7 months after 2 months of no vaginitis and UTI and haven't had any problems until last week, when she came down with a bladder infection. Might be something to consider discussing with your vet.

Good luck!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Especially Karen who has tried so hard to help us! I just googled swollen vulva in 4mo GR. Nothing very good came up. Someone had to have their dogs bladder removed and reconstructed. OMY Gosh. Very invasive and very expensive. Let's hope it's nothing like that. Her Vulva is very swollen. I've cleaned it again. I would like to take a frozen bag of peas and plop that on it but of course she wouldn't let me. I feel so badly for her. Again, she isn't acting sick. Playing, eating and biting me as usual.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Baybeams: I think the Cran-tri-c is a good idea once we clear this up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*animalover*

Animalover

I wish I could offer more wisdom.

I just googled Swollen Vulva in 4 month old Puppy and look at all that is out there on this.
Could Emma be in Heat?
http://hubpages.com/hub/Female-Dog-in-Heat

http://www.google.com/search?source...370US370&q=swollen+vulva+in+4+month+old+puppy


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I sure hope not, Karen!!!! Wouldn't the vet have seen this? What about the symptom of crying and numerous squatting and trying to pee... I don't see any blood. Of course on one hand it might be good to have it only "be" that instead of something serious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*One thing I found when I googled*

I googled Puppy crying when trying to urinate:
Dysuria (Trouble Urinating) in Dogs
http://www.google.com/search?source...70US370&q=Puppy+crying+when+trying+to+urinate


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread about puppy vaginitis that might give you some information 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../67534-those-whove-experienced-vaginitis.html


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to baby Emma. Hope she is feeling better quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Praying Emma is doing better.
Lots of great suggestions & comments here.
Please see the post about puppy vaginitis.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I did read the link on vagninitis. But while she is a little "sticky" around her vulva she also has the symptom(s) of needing to pee all the time... Losing faith in my PA Vet pretty quickly. She's doing alright today. Not any excessive urination. Still licking down there somewhat... Praying this waits for about 6 days. Thanks everyone. Sounds like it's between vaginitis and and a problem with her anatomy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

Animalover

When you move how long will it be before we hear from you on here, again.
I will be dying to know that you guys arrived safely in your new place and about Emma!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Karen: We do this every year: Apr-Sep PA and Sep-Apr TX. Anyway, I would think withing 10 days or so we will be all settled in. I'll post about Emma as soon as I can. She's still swollen today but is acting just fine (if landshark is fine!!). No, really she is a doll. I need to post a pic of her. She now weighs 32 lbs. Geesh!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

Animalover

If you have trouble posting just email me the pic of Emma and I will post it!

[email protected]

Glad to hear she is doing better!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Hoping Emma is doing better today, have a safe trip, and please post as soon as you can!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

ANIMALOVER

Do you want me to post your pic of Emma?


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. Finally got connected here in Texas. It is so HOT and HUMID. Why did I ever leave PA? Emma went to the vet after we got here. Her culture came back E-coli. She is now on Clavamox (sp?) for 3 weeks. The vet said that he thinks she has not been swollen that it is actually excess skin between her vulva and anus. He wants to do a procedure (surgery) to tuck in the skin. We are going to have another culture done next week and then I will get another opinion regarding the surgery. I don't want her to have it of course. I hate the thought of her being "under". She has been symptom free since we have been here. So that is good. But what happens after the course of Clavamox?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How old is Emma? I always hate to do surgery for things like excess skin on a puppy, so if she is still growing maybe wait until she's bigger might reduce that excess skin some and surgery won't be necessary??


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would be very careful about using surgery to correct her problem. I was warned by a vet that surgery in that area ( my pup has an inverted vulva which can cause UTI issues) can have disasterous results if not done perfectly. Such as nerve damage and not lining things up correctly causing defecating on her feet - yes it is a 'skin' issue but things happen. I am not sure how old Emma is but I would most certainly wait until she is full grown before considering surgery - as the issue MAY correct itself as she grows into her skin. Have you thoroughly investigated the food issue side of it?? Food issues can cause repeated UTI problems.It could be any dyes, preservatives or other chemicals in the food -or treats -- not necessarily the 'food' itself. Not sure what you have been doing with the cranberry pills but she needs to have it (vitamin C) daily to help prevent the infections. 
I hope things get better with Emma and there is no need for surgery - it is scary when our 'babies' have to go 'under'.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Emma is 4 months old. We are near Brenham TX and the vet is Jim Dager. The staff has changed since last April so I am not familiar with the ones on staff now. I asked the vet in PA if it has anything to do with food she said "no". She was eating Royal Canin but can't find it locally so have just changed her to Blue Buffaloe LBP. BUT we do give her treats. What constitutes a "good" treat. Don't worry I am not rushing into surgery!!! No Way!!! Thanks everyone for the advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would wait to have the surgery until Emma is full grown. Sometimes letting her go through a heat cycle the problem will correct itself once the vulva has become swollen from being in heat and then goes back to normal once out of heat. (NO PREGNANCY!-- Just through the first heat cycle like many reputable breeders recommend before spaying. An old wives tale is that pregnancy will change it- it won't!!)

If after her first heat, she still has chronic problems, you can have the surgery done at the same time as a spay. This means less anesthesia, less surgeries, less money, one recovery period, and a chance to see if nature will work itself out.

If for some reason you do the surgery now, I'd have a specialist's office do it. A general practice vet with no board certification in surgery or reproduction *could* do it, but I would rather have something like this done by a surgeon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Bumping up for Emma.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I was hoping we wouldn't have to go through a heat cycle but I'm sure we can make it through it. When Hannah went into heat we were not prepared and we were at a show in Atlanta! What a mess...had to bathe her in the hotel bathtub!! Of course we cleaned it out well, but Sheesh!!!! I'm still cleaning her with the medicated pads from the PA doc. Not as often as when she had symptoms. I need to get some cranberry tabs for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

Animalover

Is Emma feeling any better?


----------



## GoldieGirl28 (May 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Emma keeps getting UTI's. My girl Maizie had a lot too as a pup but it was more "vaginitis" than UIT's which her vet said is very common amongst female puppies. The vaginitis shows the same symptoms as a UTI and is treated the same way (with meds). My vet also said that once she is fixed, the problem will go away. Hopefully this is true for both my Maizie as well as Emma. Good luck!!!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Since they found e-coli in her urine I guess it must be a UTI, right?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella actually had the exact procedure done that you're talking about. She was older, probably 3 or 4, and was already spayed. She was getting UTIs and finally the vet realized that she had an extra flap of skin around her vulva that was collecting urine and breeding bacteria.

She had the surgery, and as far as the surgery went, it was successful. Unfortunately Carmella contracted some serious pneumonia and was very sick for about 2 weeks before she finally started getting better. After that though, she never had a problem with UTIs again and she never needed any more attention with that issue.

I would probably wait until Emma has at least gone through 1 heat cycle before you consider the surgery. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

ANIMALOVER

How is Emma doing today?

I googled your question-if they found ecoli in her urine, she must have a UTI?:

http://www.google.com/search?source...a+dog's+urine+does+that+mean+they+have+a+UTI?


----------



## Sidewinder314 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ramsey had colitis and a UTI the second week we had her home (she was 9.5 weeks old)... and finally got that cleared up... and then three weeks later, another UTI... and I want to say there was another one a few weeks after that as well. So, I understand your frustration. I am definitely not an expert on Goldens, but are Golden puppies more prone to UTIs as brand new puppies? This wasn't a necessarily helpful post, but perhaps an empathetic one. She's now five months old and hasn't had one in a while... so, there's hope!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Tuesday Emma had another $150. culture...sorry but this is breaking the bank. I'm assuming it will take 5 days for the results...I'll let ya all know. She seems fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

Prayers continuing for Emma.
Praying for good news.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Hi there! I was just checking in to see how Miss Emma is doing?? Keep us posted! I saw another posting from you about her getting better with the biting & nipping! That by itself is progres, so let's hope there's progress on the UTI front!


----------

